# TPA / TFA



## method1 (24/7/15)

I see lots of recipes online that use "TPA" - I assume this is not the same as TFA?

If not, is it available locally?


----------



## Mike (25/7/15)

They are the same thing. The flavor apprentice is a subsection of the perfumers apprentice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

